# Comment nettoyer un écran LED ? Comme les LCD ???



## lucbh (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter mon premier Mac et souhaiterais savoir comment nettoyer l'écran LED de mon macbook pro.
Merci.


----------



## havez (11 Décembre 2008)

En externe: tu as une lingette incluse avec ton MBP pour nettoyer l'écran 
En interne: quelqu'un tente le coup?


----------



## alexnewbie (11 Décembre 2008)

Beuuu, j'ai pas eu cette lingette moi!?
c'est quoi cette arnaque... STEVE!! viens ici presto rapido.


----------



## romaing34 (11 Décembre 2008)

Idem, faudra que je ressorte le carton pour mettre la main dessus (remarque j'ai fait la même chose avec l'iPhone, j'ai découvert la lingette 3 semaines après le déballage )


----------



## fontace (11 Décembre 2008)

Un simple chiffon microfibre légèrement humide et le tour est joué, ne pas utiliser de produit pour écran, c'est de la m... car il reste toujours des traces !


----------



## BlueVelvet (12 Décembre 2008)

fontace a dit:


> Un simple chiffon microfibre légèrement humide et le tour est joué, ne pas utiliser de produit pour écran, c'est de la m... car il reste toujours des traces !



je plussoie, surtout ne pas se faire arnaquer par des produits chimiques soi-disant adaptés aux écrans LCD ou LED... Un simple passage par un chiffon humide (d'eau), puis par un microfibres, c'est excellent,


----------



## alexnewbie (12 Décembre 2008)

ou tourner la tête quand on éternue et ne pas mettre les doigts sur l'écran 

ok je sors


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2008)

lucbh a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'acheter mon premier Mac et souhaiterais savoir comment nettoyer l'écran LED de mon macbook pro.
> Merci.



un écran LED est un écran LCD avec avec un retro éclairage LED, regarde bien dans la pochette de doc et des DVD  tu a un chiffon dedans


----------



## alexnewbie (12 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> un écran LED est un écran LCD avec avec un retro éclairage LED, regarde bien dans la pochette de doc et des DVD  tu a un chiffon dedans



A que super gros bisous à toi. Tu as raison et moi je suis un idiot. Le chiffon est dans une pochette transparente et je l'ai pris pour une pochette de cd vide gracieusement offert par apple. Voilà merci beaucoup.


----------



## lucbh (26 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour la réponse bien précise. C'est vraiment génial ce mac que j'ai !!


----------



## tontonpierre (24 Mai 2010)

Bah ... cette petite lingette n'est pas dans la boite du MacBook en tout cas... J'ai pas le pro moi...


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2013)

Je rentre et je m'occupe de ce poste de pub


----------



## le.ptit.repier (7 Juin 2013)

salut, 

il y aussi les petits chiffon à lunette que l on te donne quand tu achètes des lunettes de vue.
Légèrement humidifié avec de l eau déminéralisé ca marche nickel .


----------



## gattinho (7 Juin 2013)

le.ptit.repier a dit:


> salut,
> 
> il y aussi les petits chiffon à lunette que l on te donne quand tu achètes des lunettes de vue.
> Légèrement humidifié avec de l eau déminéralisé ca marche nickel .



C'est ce que j'utilise, j'ai pas trouvé mieux. 

Ça ne raye pas et ne laisse pas de traces.


----------



## maxime.renard (7 Juin 2013)

Sinon j'utilise depuis bientôt quatre ans les lingettes de nettoyage de mes lunettes de temps en temps pour nettoyer l'écran, il ressort parfaitement propre, sans aucune trace... Ce sont des lingettes jetables humidifiées avec un tout petit peu d'alcool je pense. Eviter les marques au rabais (je sais que les lingettes auchan sont pourries)


----------

